# Need PLEBE tank lid code



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

My customer has an American Standard PLEBE toilet with a crack in the lid. They are putting the house up for sale so a new toilet is unwanted. 

The lid had L84 stamped and the tank L85. I can't find this code with the used tank lid sites. A/s no longer manufactures this lid.

Anybody know the code for this lid?


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

I found this http://compare.ebay.com/like/170569071318?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y

the contours on the tank look the same

looks like your cust's toilet

I think its this

measure it and make sure its close to the 4083 tank lid listed on those sites

http://cgi.ebay.com/American-Standard-4083-toilet-tank-lid-White-/120752969578?_trksid=p3284.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D21%26pmod%3D170569071318%26ps%3D54

the bidding ends in 5 days....

tick,tick,tick

good luck

are you getting paid to hunt this down ?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll mark it up if it they want it. I need to get a smartphone so I can make these posts from the jobsite. The 4083 is what I've seen elsewhere, just trying to get confirmation.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Damn, we got a whole collection of those, we practically give them away at $10 each. Got all sorts of colors too...

Save them from all the toilets we replace


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

If you have a 4083 in white, no defects, I'll pay for shipping to CA, 92630.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

American Standard # *4083* M83: _white_ - 19 1/8" x 8 1/8" = $96.10 

if thats close on the dimensions...

from tank lid site


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

This is my AS at home.










To my eyes, it's the same as the Plebe I had at the house before.

Tank lid...









Tank...

















Paul


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

is there a date code inside that tank..?
can't make it out


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

HOMER said:


> is there a date code inside that tank..?
> can't make it out


 
Nov 5, 1987(or '83)?





Paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Have a Look See here...

http://www.plumbingsupply.com/tanklids.html#americanstandard

They might have what you need...


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

A new basic toilet will cost you less than the lid.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

grandpa said:


> A new basic toilet will cost you less than the lid.


This is true. 

The only way it wouldn't is if you had one on hand or called in a favor from a local plumber that had one. Just the shipping would probably buy half of a Vortens. It's not like it's a rose colored low boy that matches the whole suite.






Paul


----------

